# Ipad Pro 12.9 neuf angle écran fissuré



## amap56 (4 Juin 2018)

bonjour, bonjour à tous.
Et au secours...
Ipad Pro 12.9, 512GB + stylet, acheté samedi après midi chez Darty, donc le 2 juin 2018.
Utilisation dans la journée du dimanche 3 juin 2018, tout va bien.
Et ce matin, au boulot, stress en remarquant une fissure dans l'angle bas gauche de l'écran.
Catastrophe. Aucun choc subit, il n'est pas tombé, protégé dans mon sac rembourré.
Il n'y a aucune marque de choc.
Défaut de fabrication ? La garantie est de deux ans. Mais tout de même, comment cela peut il être.
Je suis totalement écoeurée.
J'espère que Darty va me le reprendre et me l'échanger rapidement. Sans me mettre en cause. Et sans douter de mon honnêteté. 
Avez-vous déjà eu ça ?
Vraiment, je suis trop trop écoeurée. ça coûte des fortunes et ça me fout le moral en l'air.
Merci de m'avoir lue.
Bonne journée à tous,


----------



## Chris K (4 Juin 2018)

Bonjour,

À moins d’un choc ou d’une pression trop forte dont tu ne serai pas rendue compte, il s’agit sans doute d’un défaut de conception (ils ne sont pas si fragiles en usage quotidien). Ça arrive c’est tout.
Pour le retour, tu peux dire que tu l’as déballé et qu’il était ainsi ? N’attends pas surtout (et réinitialise le avant de le ramener).

J’ai eu deux cas similaires mais via un achat direct chez Apple. IPad déformé pour l’un et pour l’autre un problème de pixels... comme quoi. Apple m’en a renvoyé un de suite à chaque fois.

Tiens nous au courant de la suite.


----------



## amap56 (4 Juin 2018)

Chris K a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> À moins d’un choc ou d’une pression trop forte dont tu ne serai pas rendue compte, il s’agit sans doute d’un défaut de conception (ils ne sont pas si fragiles en usage quotidien). Ça arrive c’est tout.
> Pour le retour, tu peux dire que tu l’as déballé et qu’il était ainsi ? N’attends pas surtout (et réinitialise le avant de le ramener).
> ...


Merci de ta réponse.
Je vais reinitialiser avant de le rendre. Je vous tiens au courant de la suite. Car, il n'a eu aucun choc, aucune pression. C'est incompréhensible pour moi et ne me rassure pas.
Bonne journée en tout cas


----------



## amap56 (4 Juin 2018)

Pour donner des nouvelles :
Darty a repris l'pad, l'envoie directement chez Apple. Je le récupère d'ici quelques jours, soit réparé, soit remplacé. La fissure se trouvait dans la marge blanche, elle était très fine, on la voyait à peine, mais elle était là.
Je reviendrai donner des nouvelles.
Merci en tout cas.


----------



## Chris K (4 Juin 2018)

Bien ! En espérant que ça ne traîne pas trop...


----------

